# More Prejudice, Courtesy of Moi.



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Don’t care. Men tip better.

Sure there are women who tip a lot - I’m one of them. Never under 20%, and round up after that. For pick up. So you can imagine…

But I am a rare bird (Brits will appreciate the pun).

MEN. TIP. BETTER.

It’s not ‘cause I’m attractive. As I’m not (I am, but to me - not conventionally.)

And women named Lorraine tip badly even compared to other women. 

Now feel free to tell me how wrong I am, but just take a mental note anyway. You’re welcome


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I always get great tips. Men and women find me sexy.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I've never met anybody named Lorraine. But I'll be cautious now if I ever do.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

In my experience, young woman in their twenties tip much better than their male counterparts, who tend to be cheap as hell. For people in their thirties and forties, I think men do tip a little better. The women that age tend to be more budget oriented and tip the minimal 15%. For older people, it’s about even. Some tip very generously, some not, but I have not noticed one gender tipping better than the other.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I always get great tips. Men and women find me sexy.
> 
> View attachment 666142


Stop showing my picture!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

My best tippers: Hispanics ( No matter the sex )…

Upper Middle Class Whites, Indians from India and Chinese usually lack in tipping manners…


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Most deliveries I just deliver to door. Rarely see what the person looks like.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Young women can make more than anyone these days on looks alone, but that's usually short lived.

I think men make more on average because they dont typically take time off work for pregnancy or family care. This makes a big difference in disposable income.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

In my 7.5 yrs at this, I find that Black women tip more so than Blacks guys. As they can least afford to. Funny how this works in reverse. As,
The wealthy are the worst, doesn't matter man or women.
The Asians seem to be coming up, but is that cause they are American born ?

Lately the airport tips have fallen off. So another three star goes out for yesterday.

Edit, the guys makes good in the 26th hour. smh... This time support says they can't change the rating but they match us up again. Um,... K smh again.... He's from Phoenix so very un likely I'll ever get him again.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

In a world where you can call up a doctor on Skype, and say my anxiety is so bad I need "the pot," and get a card for "the pot" for $400 , which is laughable in itself, is the only excuse that I can think of that would possibly(b1tch you buy "the pot", your ass better tip) exclude you from tipping when your ordering food.

Your ratchet ass just paid $23 for a burger fry Coke and a Sunday from McDonald's that is normally around $12, because your ass is too lazy to go get it yourself.

It's your trifling ass who wants to blame the driver for the 100° heat melting your Sunday, your fries being rubbery and cold because of the 15-minute plus delivery time, which is probably standard for even your own little travel to the McDonald's and back, a watered-down Coke because the same reason of 15 minutes and 100° Heat, condition of your meal so you untip or you reduce the tip so your effectively scoff in the face of the driver for doing his/her job.

Classy you chicken headed hoodrat. Classy.



Ps.
This politically correct "pronoun" bull excrement piles has got to stop.

That is all.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Hood rats tip in “one stars.”
I shuffle all hood rats.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Humans tip better than Service Animals.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Illini said:


> Humans tip better than Service Animals.


Yeah but humans somehow don't like scratches behind the ears


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Illini said:


> Humans tip better than Service Animals.


Not true. I’d rather deliver to service animals than humans any day. Their tips may not be monetary, but they’re infinitely more valuable.


----------



## bk101 (Aug 7, 2016)

I will tell you why: women are more likely to have worked in the service industry and “get it.” I bartended for a few years and pretty much now I always tip so long as it’s deserved.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

bk101 said:


> I will tell you why: women are more likely to have worked in the service industry and “get it.” I bartended for a few years and pretty much now I always tip so long as it’s deserved.


I never said women don’t tip. I said men tip *better*. And they do.

This “when it’s deserved” is very telling. Most people would say “unless they screw up”. There’s a difference. A big one.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Most deliveries I just deliver to door. Rarely see what the person looks like.


Well, you get a name, don’t ya?

I came up with this post when I noticed I always get upset when I get a suspected hidden tip offer and later discover it’s a woman’s name. It’s not me being boy-crazy, either - as you mentioned, 90% of my pings are “leave at door”.

I don’t think I’ve gotten Unicorns from women more than a couple of times, and even then - more like ponies. It’s always men.

I would agree about really young kids - teenagers, but caveat being both sexes suck. 20+ - the men just tip better.

Obvi there are exceptions on both ends, but I’m always happier if it’s a male name.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

All I know is that names I cannot pronounce correctly tip the worst.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’ve never had one of these from a chick. EVER. Maybe $6 total.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

That does it. I just delivered my last suspected Unicorn to a chick. From this moment on, I deliver to males only. I see a chick’s name - I cancel. The percentage of good tippers is just way too low.

And Nicole is a *****.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That does it. I just delivered my last suspected Unicorn to a chick. From this moment on, I deliver to males only. I see a chick’s name - I cancel. The percentage of good tippers is just way too low.
> 
> And Nicole is a ***.


I should have stuck to this pledge. And I mostly did. But there’s always the “what if?!?”

Pourinv rain (finally! we needed it), thunderstorm, suspected hidden tip, Tara. Huge order (2 bags and a platter) from a pricey restaurant. And she felt $7 was fine.








Chick.

To contrast - barely drizzling, 1 bag. Red Lobster - not exactly fine dining








Guy.

It never fails for me. I see a chick’s name - the slightest delay or issue, and I cancel. Any excuse will do. 80% it’ll be a crap tip.

Just before that, a double from the same place, going maybe 1 mile apart. Chick tips $6, guy tips $18

It’s not discrimination. It’s a pattern.

Are there chicks who tip? Sure. I’m one of them. But all other things even, I’m going for the guy. Way better chances.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I should have stuck to this pledge. And I mostly did. But there’s always the “what if?!?”
> 
> Pourinv rain (finally! we needed it), thunderstorm, suspected hidden tip, Tara. Huge order (2 bags and a platter) from a pricey restaurant. And she felt $7 was fine.
> View attachment 671115
> ...


Women make $.83 for every $1 made by men.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ms.Doe said:


> Women make $.83 for every $1 made by men.


Yes, but there are more families where men are sole breadwinners. So the woman is paying with money he brings in, so is more conservative. It’s all in the mind. 


Ms.Doe said:


> Women make $.83 for every $1 made by men.


We can discuss this, maybe not here. It’s all in the details. Having said that, I don’t think that’s why.

I think the reson is that _as a rule _women are less domestically helpless. (I’m going to get in trouble for this!) And it’s more expensive being a woman (not just make-up; more so haircuts; and don’t get me started on dry cleaning! Pet peeve!!!)

This doesn’t change the end result on my side though. I’m still picking the man, ‘cause I wanna earn the same as @Seamus per hour! 😂


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That does it. I just delivered my last suspected Unicorn to a chick. From this moment on, I deliver to males only. I see a chick’s name - I cancel. The percentage of good tippers is just way too low.
> 
> And Nicole is a ***.


I’ve known some guys named Kelly and Tracy. And I know guys and girls named Avery and Reilly.

Best tippers are middle class, doesn’t matter if it’s a man, a woman or a transgender.


----------



## Gman67 (Aug 19, 2021)

Picked up a couple of college girls and their mom last year during parent's weekend. The topic of tipping came up and the mom said she had warned her daughters that if she ever found out they didn't tip an Uber driver, she'd whip their butts. One of the girls sheepishly replied "yeah, and she would". As a dropped them off, each sister handed me a 5 (the ride was only $7). Mom looked so proud. We need more parents like this, lol.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Yet another woman. Wealthy. Huge house on the bay. 6 car garage. Was craving 2 orders of egg bites 9 miles away.

Added bonus: beach traffic and drawbridge.

She tips $5.

I send her sincere wishes of explosive diarrhea. The entire way back I was singing my ritual song, so I hope that huge house has more bathrooms than people.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> I’ve known some guys named Kelly and Tracy. And I know guys and girls named Avery and Reilly.
> 
> Best tippers are middle class, doesn’t matter if it’s a man, a woman or a transgender.


It’s possible. But I think of it as “risk management”. If time after time a certain event keeps happenning to me personally, I’m going to go ahead and assume that for me personally I need to minimize this event in my life. When I see the full tip upfront - no discrimination. But if I suspect there is a hidden tip, once I see a female name I’m gonna go ahead and rethink.

Last week had a pretty attractive double, dropped the chick, and ended up with pretty much the same amount as promised. 😂 And it wasn’t just that one time, either. I didn’t just wake up one morning and decide: I’m not delivering to women anymore! That’s be silly.

At the end of the day, if I miss some humongous tips from chicks, it’s no one’s loss but mine.

Moreover, I would start a statistic roll to prove it - that’s how much I believe in it. But that would mean I’d have to again deliver to everyone. And I’m not gonna.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Gman67 said:


> Picked up a couple of college girls and their mom last year during parent's weekend. The topic of tipping came up and the mom said she had warned her daughters that if she ever found out they didn't tip an Uber driver, she'd whip their butts. One of the girls sheepishly replied "yeah, and she would". As a dropped them off, each sister handed me a 5 (the ride was only $7). Mom looked so proud. We need more parents like this, lol.


Again, PAX is different from delivery. Very different.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I haven't noticed a difference in tipping amounts man vs woman but I will say middle class neighborhoods tip the best for the most part. Pretty much all my huge tips have been from regular people not delivering to multi million dollar homes or $10k a month high rises. I get pings to neighborhoods where there's literally yachts in their backyards and a pain to drive to with tiny $2-$4 tips on the order. I won't deliver to my neighborhood though they are cheap and there's always roads closed due to a stabbing, robbery or a shooting a few blocks up.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> I haven't noticed a difference in tipping amounts man vs woman but I will say middle class neighborhoods tip the best for the most part. Pretty much all my huge tips have been from regular people not delivering to multi million dollar homes or $10k a month high rises. I get pings to neighborhoods where there's literally yachts in their backyards and a pain to drive to with tiny $2-$4 tips on the order. I won't deliver to my neighborhood though they are cheap and there's always roads closed due to a stabbing, robbery or a shooting a few blocks up.


I think we don’t notice because we rarely view it from that perspective. I only noticed this recently; it never occured to me before.

I’m going to ruffle some fearhers with this comparison. Several years, more than a decade ago, I mentioned that I stay away from Lexuses on the road. I felt they’re pretty bad drivers in their majority. Everyone saud that’s ridiculous. I actually lost a friend for a while because of it - he drove a Lexus. But once we started playing the game of “who’s that a-hole?” and actually noticing the make… ALL my friends agree with me now, including my Lexus friend. It’s actually the reason I didn’t buy a Lexus a few years ago. I know, that’s silly, but I just couldn’t.

The reverse is true for women drivers. I’ve challenged everyone who claims women are worse drivers than men to say “of course, a man!” every time they witness a man doing something stupid on the road. Because when they see a woman do it, they stress her gender. But they NEVER address the gender when a man does.

I’m not saying women tip less because they’re women. I’d actually be curious to find out why they do - it must be something socio-economic, it’s not “the boobs made me do it”! 😂


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I think we don’t notice because we rarely view it from that perspective. I only noticed this recently; it never occured to me before.
> 
> I’m going to ruffle some fearhers with this comparison. Several years, more than a decade ago, I mentioned that I stay away from Lexuses on the road. I felt they’re pretty bad drivers in their majority. Everyone saud that’s ridiculous. I actually lost a friend for a while because of it - he drove a Lexus. But once we started playing the game of “who’s that a-hole?” and actually noticing the make… ALL my friends agree with me now, including my Lexus friend. It’s actually the reason I didn’t buy a Lexus a few years ago. I know, that’s silly, but I just couldn’t.
> 
> ...


Never noticed that about Lexus, but BMWs I stay away from. Tesla drivers are about as bad now. Maybe they need the extra money for gowns, shoes, hair, nails, and make up. I dunno!?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> Never noticed that about Lexus, but BMWs I stay away from. Tesla drivers are about as bad now. Maybe they need the extra money for gowns, shoes, hair, nails, and make up. I dunno!?


See, the BMW’s are predictably cocky. I can deal with that. The Lexuses are completely unpredictable, and in very wierd ways. With most drivers you can see stuff coming, like “he’s going to slip in here” or “he’ll try to overtake me”. With Lexuses there seems no rhyme or reason. I just stay away. Period.

I’ve been lucky with Teslas. I expected them to be a bummer, but so far -so good. And we have lots and lots of them here. Just this morning I was thinking that you can’t go anywhere anymore without 10 Teslas around you.

Second place after Lexus are Hundais. But there are so many of them, it’s not really fair - there’s bound to be a percentage of crappy drivers.

I will say this though: the Hondas are overwhelmingly good. It is rare I see a Honda driver acting stupid, and their market share is huge. I’d expect to see more.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I think we don’t notice because we rarely view it from that perspective. I only noticed this recently; it never occured to me before.
> 
> I’m going to ruffle some fearhers with this comparison. Several years, more than a decade ago, I mentioned that I stay away from Lexuses on the road. I felt they’re pretty bad drivers in their majority. Everyone saud that’s ridiculous. I actually lost a friend for a while because of it - he drove a Lexus. But once we started playing the game of “who’s that a-hole?” and actually noticing the make… ALL my friends agree with me now, including my Lexus friend. It’s actually the reason I didn’t buy a Lexus a few years ago. I know, that’s silly, but I just couldn’t.
> 
> ...


Interesting observation. 

Ever since I started driving 35+ years ago Mercedes Benz and Volvo drivers have consistently stood out to me as being the worst of the worst. Haven't really found Lexus drivers particularly better or worse than average.

I've recently made it a point to keep my distance from those driving Chargers, Challengers and Mustangs as they seem to believe every public road is a racetrack.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> See, the BMW’s are predictably cocky. I can deal with that. The Lexuses are completely unpredictable, and in very wierd ways. With most drivers you can see stuff coming, like “he’s going to slip in here” or “he’ll try to overtake me”. With Lexuses there seems no rhyme or reason. I just stay away. Period.
> 
> I’ve been lucky with Teslas. I expected them to be a bummer, but so far -so good. And we have lots and lots of them here. Just this morning I was thinking that you can’t go anywhere anymore without 10 Teslas around you.
> 
> ...


I drive a Honda Civic.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Be Right There said:


> I've recently made it a point to keep my distance from those driving Chargers, Challengers and Mustangs as they seem to believe every public road is a racetrack.


I can get if speeding and passing on some lone country road but what I don't understand is they'll go flying by passing just to immediately have to slam on the brakes at red lights every 300 feet, not getting anywhere faster. Even when I had a lead foot I wasn't that stupid


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Alltel77 said:


> I can get if speeding and passing on some lone country road but what I don't understand is they'll go flying by passing just to immediately have to slam on the brakes at red lights every 300 feet, not getting anywhere faster. Even when I had a lead foot I wasn't that stupid


Yeah, you see stupid stuff like that around here too, but I was thinking more of them lane jumping and doing 70+ mph in heavily travelled thoroughfares with a 40mph speed limit.

If you're ever unfortunate enough to be traveling on I-10 in Louisiana or east Texas they'll be doing the same thing except doing so at 100+ mph on not so lightly travelled stretches.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Be Right There said:


> Yeah, you see stupid stuff like that around here too, but I was thinking more of them lane jumping and doing 70+ mph in heavily travelled thoroughfares with a 40mph speed limit.
> 
> If you're ever unfortunate enough to be traveling on I-10 in Louisiana or east Texas they'll be doing the same thing except doing so at 100+ mph on not so lightly travelled stretches.


Yeah same crap here too or just decide to randomly make a right turn across 4 lanes of moving traffic.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> I drive a Honda Civic.


My point, exactly. 😁


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

My favorite - and 8/10 times it’s a Lexus. I’m driving. I don’t speed like a crazy person, but I’m not slow. At all.

The road behind me is completely empty. Not ONE vehicle.

And of course a car NEEDS to jump in front of me - and basically stops. I’m forced to slam on my breaks. And even after accelerating it’s going slower than I was.

WTF could you have not pulled out onto an empty road behind me?!?!?

I really wanna smack people like that. I’ll take a speeding BMW over them any day.

If I’m forced to pull in in front of a car, I put my pedal to the metal even before I’m straight. My Daddy taught me - and it stuck for my lifetime - you can tell a good driver from a bad one by the frequency they need to hit their breaks and the frequency those around them are forced to by their actions.

It’s 100% true.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> My favorite - and 8/10 times it’s a Lexus. I’m driving. I don’t speed like a crazy person, but I’m not slow. At all.
> 
> The road behind me is completely empty. Not ONE vehicle.
> 
> ...


This happens to me several times a day, as if they either have the right of way or you don't even exist.

Makes me want to go out and buy the loudest and most obnoxious car horn I can get to send my message as loud and clear as possible.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Metro areas are going to be heavy in luxury cars. Go to less urban areas and those assholes get replaced with trucks and work vans.

Any vehicle that people are afraid to hit, traffic will get out of the way for them and it just feeds the behavior.

It seems alot of good orders come from women in a high earning household. Wife in a nice house with busy husband. She worked at hooters before and knows the drill.

So the middle class theory really is strong here. Apartments tip low, and entitled rich people are not concerned with wages of the working class, they are cheap to those beneath them.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> It seems alot of good orders come from women in a high earning household. Wife in a nice house with busy husband.


That’s not been my experience. There’s rich, and there’s wealthy. 

Firstly, I assure you wealthy men very rarely find their wives at Hooters. They might boink them (and even that is rare, as they don’t frequent Hooters), but they marry their own. Most likely women with a higher education but who haven’t worked a single day in their life as that wasn’t what they were born for. You’ll have to trust me on this - I’ve known a LOT of top-tier lawyers, doctors and financiers in my life. We’re thalking Wall Street, Park Avenue and Astor Place. They don’t do Hooters.

Hooters is more for self-made blue-collar men. Sure, they may be rich. But it’s a different breed altogether. Now THEY tip very well. Their wives - not so much.

I think many misunderstand what my premise is. I accept pings from women, but rely 100% on the number I see. Sometimes (like yesterday) I’m pleasantly surprised, but it’s rare. Usually it’s the number I saw.

With men, I’d say 70% it’s a higher number, 50% - a MUCH higher number.

This is what I mean when I say “risk management”. I’m going for the man in a double I suspect has a hidden. If I’m on the fence on a ping - looks like a hidden, but not sure, and meh at face value - I’ll cancel a chick, go through with a man. Particularly if the food’s going to the ocean/bayside residences.

I have a regular woman who I’ll take every time - her husband’s a business owner, but she herself is super-accomplished and rather well known. Great tipper.

I agree on the middle-class. But I’ve also not been burned at apartments. Sure, I don’t expect $20, but they do ok. $8-10 is frequent.

That said, my area’s different. I haven’t been to any super-seedy apartments, they are very rare. And I don’t go to iffy neighboring towns, no matter how good the offer.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

One more thing: this also applies to their kids I’ve found. Daughters tip very, VERY low. Sons tip very high.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

You know who tips EXACTLY right? Not low, but not high, either? Just exactly appropriately, when you’re happy, but not doing a happy dance? Asian men with expensive real estate and names like Charles, Alfred, Lewis… you get the pattern. It never ceases to amaze me - every time, it’s a perfect tip. Obviously one can’t tell from the ping that’s who you’re delivering to, but I love seeing those names. It’s bound to be a good trip.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Metro areas are going to be heavy in luxury cars. Go to less urban areas and those ****** get replaced with trucks and work vans.
> 
> Any vehicle that people are afraid to hit, traffic will get out of the way for them and it just feeds the behavior.
> 
> ...


As I posted earlier, middle class were my best tippers. The rich people and upper middle class (those making $200,000 a year were the worst). I waited for this guys BW3 order. I texted him to let him know of delay. It was my last order for the night. His house was huge with a long circular drive. He gave me zero tip, nada. Yet ealier before I did a pickup from same place in same city (one of the wealthiest on my state), and I received a $25 tip. So sometimes you just don’t know.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> As I posted earlier, middle class were my best tippers. The rich people and upper middle class (those making $200,000 a year were the worst). I waited for this guys BW3 order. I texted him to let him know of delay. It was my last order for the night. His house was huge with a long circular drive. He gave me zero tip, nada. Yet ealier before I did a pickup from same place in same city (one of the wealthiest on my state), and I received a $25 tip. So sometimes you just don’t know.


Technically speaking, we don’t know _ever_. Every trip is pretty much a gamble. In every category, one could be surprised one way or another. The reason why most feel the middle class are the best tippers is because that’s who we mostly deliver to. Very wealthy clients are rare, as are very poor ones.

Humans in their majority focus on overall impressions. If one has, say, 100 clients, 10of which are super rich, 10 of which are super poor, and 80 are middle class, and they have 1 super rich who didn’t tip they’ll remember him better than 8 middle class who didn’t, yet percentagewise they’re the same.

I - simply because of my previous career - tend to think in context and patterns, and very unemotionally (which is why some things I write appear offensive). It’s not something I can turn on and turn off. Only Alzhymer’s - to which people like me are prone, unfortunately for me - will change that.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Technically speaking, we don’t know _ever_. Every trip is pretty much a gamble. In every category, one could be surprised one way or another. The reason why most feel the middle class are the best tippers is because that’s who we mostly deliver to. Very wealthy clients are rare, as are very poor ones.
> 
> Humans in their majority focus on overall impressions. If one has, say, 100 clients, 10of which are super rich, 10 of which are super poor, and 80 are middle class, and they have 1 super rich who didn’t tip they’ll remember him better than 8 middle class who didn’t, yet percentagewise they’re the same.
> 
> I - simply because of my previous career - tend to think in context and patterns, and very unemotionally (which is why some things I write appear offensive). It’s not something I can turn on and turn off. Only Alzhymer’s - to which people like me are prone, unfortunately for me - will change that.


Good point on delivering mainly to middle class. Depending on time of day, I’d move to the upper middle class and affluent areas because no fast food orders and I felt safer at night. The wealthiest county in my state, also bordered my county, so I could toggle between the two easier than other drivers probably could.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Good point on delivering mainly to middle class. Depending on time of day, I’d move to the upper middle class and affluent areas because no fast food orders and I felt safer at night. The wealthiest county in my state, also bordered my county, so I could toggle between the two easier than other drivers probably could.


The wealthy in my neck of the woods are mostly here in the Summer. Sure, we have quite a bit of local affluent neighborhoods, but generally speaking, it’s straight middle class.

And in the Summer my opportunities don’t just double. They quadruple. Mind you, I stay away from people on vacation, I only go to Summer Residences, i.e. exactly to the wealthy. They actually do tip as well as the middle class. Better, often.

It’s also the reason why I barely turn DD on in the summer. The wealthy almost exclusively use UE. DD is for off-season.

I try to prefice everything I say with “in my area”, as my area truly is very different from most. When I don’t mention this, I still mean to.

My area is so dead off-season that I’m considering dashing in a different one next year and returning in the summer. It’s a problem for me though as that area is an hour away, and because of physical limitations I only drive daylight. So taking 2 hours away from an already very limited availability is problematic.


----------



## SassyDriver (9 mo ago)

Pish posh! Fooey! Gender has nothing whatsoever to do with tips!
Nice people tip, mean people don't. Simple as that.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SassyDriver said:


> Pish posh! Fooey! Gender has nothing whatsoever to do with tips!
> Nice people tip, mean people don't. Simple as that.


We’re not discussing whether they tip or not. We’re discussing tip amounts.

Yay, my fave regular wealthy guy wants a bagel. $25 in the bank! Gotta go! 😂


----------



## SassyDriver (9 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> We’re not discussing whether they tip or not. We’re discussing tip amounts.
> 
> Yay, my fave regular wealthy guy wants a bagel. $25 in the bank! Gotta go! 😂


Oooohhh-kay, so tip AMOUNTS is the discussion topic. Weird how that is not what this thread topic indicates. But hey my observation is that really nice people tip more than nice people and nice people tip more than mean people and really mean people fabricate complaints. There, yup, that is tipping explained regardless of gender!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> The wealthy in my neck of the woods are mostly here in the Summer. Sure, we have quite a bit of local affluent neighborhoods, but generally speaking, it’s straight middle class.
> 
> And in the Summer my opportunities don’t just double. They quadruple. Mind you, I stay away from people on vacation, I only go to Summer Residences, i.e. exactly to the wealthy. They actually do tip as well as the middle class. Better, often.
> 
> ...


Yes, i did notice in general the best tippers and my highest payouts have always been on UberEats. DD definitely has a lower status and much cheaper clientele.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> The wealthy in my neck of the woods are mostly here in the Summer. Sure, we have quite a bit of local affluent neighborhoods, but generally speaking, it’s straight middle class.
> 
> And in the Summer my opportunities don’t just double. They quadruple. Mind you, I stay away from people on vacation, I only go to Summer Residences, i.e. exactly to the wealthy. They actually do tip as well as the middle class. Better, often.
> 
> ...


That’s good they tip and it sounds like you’re making some plans. Too bad one option is so far away.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SassyDriver said:


> Oooohhh-kay, so tip AMOUNTS is the discussion topic. Weird how that is not what this thread topic indicates. But hey my observation is that really nice people tip more than nice people and nice people tip more than mean people and really mean people fabricate complaints. There, yup, that is tipping explained regardless of gender!


If you read the thread, you’d see that.

If you could tell sarcasm from your right foot, you’d not ride in here on your high horse. But I’m not mean, I’ll bite.

Wow, you’re so great! You absolutely positively have no life observations you consciously or unconsciously follow and take all pings!!! After all, maybe there’s a nice person ordering from McD’s 10 miles away and (s)he might tip you $50!!! Right? Right.


We’re all very impressed with how righteous and open-minded you are.

I’m so ashamed!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Also: Chucks. Chucks tip well.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Every single contract violation that was attempted to be hung around my neck so far was a woman. I think I've had 4-5 of them, all for non delivery.
Last one was two days ago.
Dump of a motel. Hand it to me order. I go to room, TV is blaring inside. I knock, knock louder, knock louder louder.
knock louder louder louder.
Go through the motions, call support on my way out. Put on hold, he cmes back on the line,
don't worry, I talked with the customer, their bad, carry on with your dash. Are you sure we are good? Absolutely.
5 minutes later the contract violation comes through.
I give my feedback, 5 minutes later its gone.
I have not kept track of the tip stats, but I will take notice from now on.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Every single contract violation that was attempted to be hung around my neck so far was a woman. I think I've had 4-5 of them, all for non delivery.
> Last one was two days ago.
> Dump of a motel. Hand it to me order. I go to room, TV is blaring inside. I knock, knock louder, knock louder louder.
> knock louder louder louder.
> ...


I only started taking note after I noticed all my regulars except one are men. Which is statistically odd, as most deliveries I do go to women. And it’s not a 60/40 proportion, more like 80/20. So I should have way more female regulars. Yet I only have ONE. Here’s the kicker: she’s a regular more so becauseshe lives 2 minutes from my house and typically orders at a time when I’m winding down. She tips well, but nowhere near my male regulars.

And that’s when I started noticing.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Here’s a prime example. Pick-up at same upper-scale restaurant, going to the same beachfront area. Customer 1 is a male. Customer 2 is a female. 








She was actually quite a bit further up the peninsula, about 2 miles extra. UE was running a 3/$5 thingy so I did ok.

And this is typical. It’s not a one-off.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Here’s another one from last week. Customer 1 female, Customer 2 male. Also same pick-up. Also about 2 miles apart, albeit the Lady was closer (and has a dog, which is bonus points)


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Woman are my best tippers but that is only because I deliver mostly Starbucks and Dunkin orders in the AM before I go to my 2nd shift full time job. About 80% of my deliveries go to woman 

I have three regulars that all are about a mile from my house and a mile from Starbucks. I catch their orders at least three times a week and they tip 8$ to10$ and it only takes 10 minutes or less if their order is ready. One is a long time friend of mine. When she sees that I am the driver she tacks on an extra 5$ or 10$. (I think she feels sorry for me). These three regulars make up for the mediocre 6$ or 7$ deliveries I make.

Yesterday I caught a mini unicorn from a rich lady customer. Papa Johns order going to a private airport next to the main airport that serves private jets. 8 pizzas and a bunch of wings. Some rich, private jet lady bought lunch for the employees. I got a 30$ tip. Not bad for a twenty minute delivery. It salvaged an otherwise slow, rainy, Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mcwharthog said:


> Woman are my best tippers but that is only because I deliver mostly Starbucks and Dunkin orders in the AM before I go to my 2nd shift full time job. About 80% of my deliveries go to woman
> 
> I have three regulars that all are about a mile from my house and a mile from Starbucks. I catch their orders at least three times a week and they tip 8$ to10$ and it only takes 10 minutes or less if their order is ready. One is a long time friend of mine. When she sees that I am the driver she tacks on an extra 5$ or 10$. (I think she feels sorry for me). These three regulars make up for the mediocre 6$ or 7$ deliveries I make.
> 
> Yesterday I caught a mini unicorn from a rich lady customer. Papa Johns order going to a private airport next to the main airport that serves private jets. 8 pizzas and a bunch of wings. Some rich, private jet lady bought lunch for the employees. I got a 30$ tip. Not bad for a twenty minute delivery. It salvaged an otherwise slow, rainy, Sunday afternoon.


I hate to say this, but if 80% of your customers are women and only 3 of them are good tippers, that’s not a really impressive number. I literally just said that 80% of my deliveries go to women, and I only have one.

I never said I don’t get good tips from chicks. The other day one tipped very well. But 90% of the time the tip is mediocre. On occasion, the tip is just plain LOW low (on doubles or on high-base).

I’m surprised the simple premise of “men tend to tip higher” generates a backlash. Being a woman myself and as I tend to tip high (REALLY high), I would love to be saying the exact opposite.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I hate to say this, but if 80% of your customers are women and only 3 of them are good tippers, that’s not a really impressive number. I literally just said that 80% of my deliveries go to women, and I only have one.


You're also talking about taking $5 orders. You knew it was low before accepting.

With an ar consistently between 0-1%, that equates to over 99% bad tippers for me. Which has become industry standard since they started prioritizing fast food orders.

Only accepting the best orders, it seems many are from women.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> You're also talking about taking $5 orders. You knew it was low before accepting.
> 
> With an ar consistently between 0-1%, that equates to over 99% bad tippers for me. Which has become industry standard since they started prioritizing fast food orders.
> 
> Only accepting the best orders, it seems many are from women.


Chick Fil A are almost all from women, and they literally ALL suck. And not to burst your bubble, but I do quite a bit of McD’s (not recently, but ordinarily), and the f/m percentage is the same - about 80/20.

The only restaurant where this percentage for me gets to about 50/50 is Buffalo Wild Wings. The only place men rarely order from at all is a health food place, and I b!tched about THOSE tips already. EVERYONE tips lousy at health food places.

At the end of the day I don’t want this to turn into a campaign. I noticed a surprising pattern. I myself was mistified. I semi-tested it, and it tested positive. I’m not here to bash women. I’m simply curious why.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I auto reject all chick fil a orders without even looking at them. This is more about the store and not the customer.

I was in the grocery store and got a $6.50 mcd request from next door for 1 mile, so I marked arrived while I continued shopping.

20 minutes later I check on the order and it's still not ready. ONE DRINK. I usually just walk out but my cancel rate was too high. Took another 20 minutes. Customer waited 45 minutes for a mcd drink.

Thats why I don't typically do fast food. Not worth the time and hassle for no money if you can't cancel half of them.


----------

